# overstimming on 1st attempt?



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,
I have spent the afternoon trawling the web for information, but I can't seem to find anyone in my situation!  After our first failed IUI, we were keen to keep going, but I developed a chest infection and was given high strength antibiotics.  My nurse was already concerned when we started our second cycle that I wasn't well and told me I could stop my injections at any time.  So I started on the Gonal-F, but stopped on CD7 after speaking to our nurse and agreeing that I wasn't well enough to continue.  SHe told me just to keep the rest of my pen andto keep my trigger in the fridge and not to use it.  Which I haven't!
So, I guess my question is, what happens now?  She said we didn't need to abstain or anything (although she thought I might not be up to any BDing - all that time spent in bed has definitely given me time to get up to things!), and to call her when my next AF starts.
I've been temping, and although I have had MAJOR EWCM, FF hasn't detected OV yet.  What do you reckon our chances of conceiving would be without the trigger? (We have unexplained IF).
Anyone else in my situation?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, not really sure what your chance would be but didnt wanna read and run without sharing my experience. My first IUI was cancelled cos I had too many follicles (5 big ones). We were told not to use our trigger and not to have sex either in case I ended up pregnant with multiples. I tested for ovulation and we timed it and took the risk and had sex when we wouldve had the IUI. Despite having 5 follies and timing things correctly we still got our BFN.

Did they say how many follies you had? If you didnt have too many then Id say try for a natural BFP as soon as youve ovulated. Hopefully you'll have better luck than me!


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply - I forgot my login details, which is why it's taken me do long to reply! My nurse didn't scan me, which I did think was a bit odd, so I have no idea how many follies I had - I had 2 good sized ones first time, with a slightly smaller one. We've been BDing anyway . 
Only thing is, I've been temping this month (mainly to stop me getting my hopes up, iykwim?), and ff has had difficulty pinpointing ov. It says I 'may' have ovulated between two days? So I may not even have ovd. 
Will keep you posted x


----------



## greenscholar (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, don't know if anyone has any words of wisdom. 
After a long and complicated journey (due to mistakes by GPs, clinic etc) we started IUI with this cycle. Neither me or DH have any fertility problems so UI so I was keen to do natural iui but we were talked into stimming with Gonal-f at 100 for 2days, then 75 since, as they said this was mild but would improve our chances.
Had second scan on day9 today and I've follies at 13.9, 13.3, 12.8 & 11.1. They have said I should continue jabs over weekend and rescan on Monday but if they all progress the cycle may be cancelled cos of overstimming. I'm upset and angry, surely if I'd done natural cycle this wouldn't have been a risk?
And if there are more than 2 over 14mm can they not just remove the excess? 
Sorry just feeling a little lost and any advice gratefully received, thank you.


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi greenscholar on my 1st IUI I under respondedso was cancelled and if u have more than 2 follies that are prominant they will will cancel due to risk of multiple pregnancy, I know with my clinic IUI is just imsemination they wouldn't take any follies away if I over responded I am sure if in IVF this would be a good thing as the more follies the better but with IUI it's just scans and insemination. I know it's fustrating and an emotional journey but stick with it 1 or 2 may take the lead and u'll get there.

shell


----------



## greenscholar (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Shell, I've got my scan again tomorrow morning so fingers crossed for then.
Thanks for getting in touch, and good luck to you too


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Hi sorry to hear about your overstimming...I hope that it all goes well for you...good luck. 

I am so scared of overstimming so that we decided to do it natural way without any drugs against our doctors advice. I said to the doctor what is the point of it if I can produce good eggs and he really did not know what to say excet well it improves your chances ... I just didnt get that chances of what if I can already product fine eggs so in the end I said I want to do natural. In the end you have got to listen to your body and not always doctros yes that are the experts and they know a lot and you also know a lot too just by listening to your body... saying that if i have ivf next month (if iui is not sucessful) then I may also be put on drugs and have no choice if so I will still try to take a more active role. 

I guess it all depends how strong you feel emotionally and how long you have been on this journey...

Good luck for tomorrow hope it goes well and challenge doctors ask them questions...and try to stay strong.


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi hun, sorry to hear it sounds like you're over responding to treatment.

We had our first IUI in September last year, and although I OV normally (our only issue is DH's SA is sometimes a bit low) the clinic put me straight onto drugs without question.  I was on 50mg clomid and 75iu Gonal F.  Our clinic allow you to go ahead with IUI with a max of three follicles, but when I went for my scan I had THIRTEEN!!!!!  Needless to say it was abandoned, and I also managed to end up with slight OHSS which was horrible.  

Out of 5 goes at IUI we only managed one, as every other time I over responded and had too many follicles.  Most clinics will not reduce the number of follicles if you over respond, and instead you have to deal with it being abandoned.

Fingers crossed for you hun that a few stop growing and you can go ahead, but if you have to abandon just remember to drink lots and lots of water to flush them all away so you're good to go next cycle.

hth

Suzie x


----------

